# Newbury



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Been over there today setting up.......................Horizontal rain and blowin' a hoolie :roll: 

Tomorrow doesn't look as if its going to be much better  

Anyone going who hasn't already left be sure to pack your so'wester and wellies!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Linda got any good news?  
Tony


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Hi Linda got any good news?
> Tony


Well, I got your light lenses if thats any use :lol: :lol:

You going?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Been over there today setting up.......................Horizontal rain and blowin' a hoolie :roll: !


You should do well with grip mats :wink:

Hope you have a good w/e 8)


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Well I can vouch for the rain in Newbury. Our first outing in our new van and hadn't had time to read the manual before we left  

Just figuring out how to put the steadies down got me well soaked. Oh well, nothing like learning the hard way :!: 

At this rate will run out of dry clothes by the end of the weekend.
Beware fellow campers :lol: 

By the way, I'm afraid we are not with you MHF campers (in case you were looking!) as we didn't have time to pre-book. We are having to "slum" it in the general camping area


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Forecast is better for Saturday and persisting down again Sunday


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Linda
you can't keep a good man down 
or a good woman youv'e excelled again give yourself a pat on the back
see you there
Tony


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Tony

I will be there Sat & Sun.....left JC on his tod tomorrow (revenge for Peterborough :lol: :lol: ) Well, someone has to do the school runs :roll: 

See you there (with your wetsuits) :lol: 

Linda


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Had word from the showground.....was still raining "on and off" at 9.30 this morning  

Just loaded mine and the kids wellies into the truck :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will be there tmrw for a day visit Linda, will pop in and see you


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we were hoping to pop down for the day on sunday but looking at the forecast we might have to take a raincheck on that one :roll: with a little one and a pushchair its not much fun in the bad weather running from stall to stall to keep dry. we hope you all have fun and if the weather is set to improve even slightly we may just venture down there.

hannah


----------

